# Outlook Fehler 0x800ccc0e



## Chandini (29. Dezember 2003)

Hi ihr!

Seit zwei Tagen mag mich mein Outlook nicht mehr. 
Hab da insgesamt 6 eMail-Konten (3 x GMX und 3 x Yahoo). War bis jetzt eigentlich immer kein Problem, da eMails abzurufen und zu versenden. 
Ich hab auch keine Einstellungen oder so geändert. 
Aber seit zwei Tagen krieg ich immer folgende Fehlermeldung:

Die Verbindung zum Server konnte nicht hergestellt werden.
(Konto: "Chandini", POP3-Server: "pop.mail.yahoo.com", Fehlernummer: 0x800ccc0e)

Der Fehler kam für alle sechs eMail-Konten. 
Mittlerweile bin ich schon so weit, dass die von GMX wieder funktionieren. Das hat geklappt, nachdem ich da eingestellt hab, dass der Server eine sichere Verbindung erfordert. Bloß bei Yahoo funktioniert das nicht. 

Wär super, wenn mir da wer weiterhelfen könnte.

vlg, Ines


----------



## duckdonald (18. Januar 2004)

Probier mal Microsofts Hilfe:
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;de;191687


----------

